# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Isofix sjedalica

## robert34

Koja sjedalica iz grupe 1 je bolja kupnja?

Romer duo plus isofix
ili
Maxi Cosi PrioriFix (isofix)

Auto je Astra H?

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## Inesica

najbolje je otići i isprobati. velike razlike stvarno ne bi trebalo biti tako da će nijanse odlučiti.
uz romer duo plus isofix *obavezno* treba kupiti i top tether. sjedalica, bez obzira što je isofix mora biti učvršćena u tri točke. dvije su isofix kuke, a treća je kod romera taj top tether ili pojas koji se zakači za sjedalicu (jednostavno je) i mjesto predviđeno u autu, obično iza u gepeku ili iza na samom sjedalu (pogledati upute od auta).
kod maxi cosi priorifix treća točka je 'noga' kojom se sjedalica odupre o pod auta.

jedno i drugo je jednostavno. preporučam isprobati obadvije i odabrati.
maxi cosijev sistem ima prednost kod podešavanja nagiba sjedalice iz sjedećeg / spavajućeg jer nije potrebno ništa podešavati. kod romera je potrebno malo otpustiti taj pojas i ponovno ga zatezati (uvijek mora  biti maximalnno zategnut). vrlo brzo se uđe u štos  :Wink:

----------


## robert34

Izgleda da ce u obzir doci Maxi Cosi jer Astra nema kukicu gdje bi se top tether ucvrstio  :Sad:

----------


## casper

Ne možeš ih naći samo tako.

U gepeku moraš maknuti onaj tapecirung a onda uzeti knjigu uputa od automibila i vidjeti koju rupu su predvidjeli za tzv. sidro isofix sjedalice.
Kad se sidro prikopča ono je negdje 45° u odnosu na leđni dio sica.

Ovo nikako ne znači da je Maxi cosi loš. Nego samo nadopuna objašnjenja.

Sretno. Bilo s jednom bilo s drugom.

----------


## robert34

U uputstvima nista ne pise, pise samo da se isofix sjedalice koristi na zadnjem lijevom ili desnom sjedalu,a top tether se uopce ne spominje.
Inace Astra H ima jos jednu policu ispod tapecirunga  (za sitne stvari da se ne kotrljaju po gepeku) tako da mislim da stvarno nema predvideno mjesto za top tether,na googleu kada trazim onda mi izbaci da samo nova zafira od opela ima sistem isofix + top tether. Inace originalna opelova sjedalica se zove opel duo isofix i ustvari je to romerova sjedalica potpuno ista kao i romer duo i kosta 1900 kn (znaci 600 kn je jeftinija od romer duo plus u Turbo Limachu). Koja je razlika izmedu duo i duo plus sjedalice? Znaci sto se tice cijene priblizno isto kostaju ta opelova duo sjedalica i maxi cosi priori fix te je time dilema jos veca.

----------


## Inesica

mi imamo toyotu corollu i kod nas u uputama od auta nije bilo nešto posebno označeno gdje je ta kukica no našli smo je i to je kukica namjenjena i za zakačit one mreže koje drže stvari da ne lete po gepeku.
u uputama od renault megana sam našla da se kukica nalazi na bočnim stranicama  od gepeka, morala sam malo micati tapicirung i zapravo nije kukica nego dio metalne konstrukcije auta.
a imali smo slučaj da je kuka smještena i na samom sicu, odostraga.
hoću reći da se stvarno može naići na hrpu varijanti.
možda znaju u servisu. ako već prodaju isofix sjedalicu mažda znaju i kako se montira.
napominjem da je sjedalicu potrebno učvrstiti i sa top tetherom jer jedino tako zadovoljava normu ECE R 44/03 (bez toga smije se koristiti samo u iznimnim situacijama kao što je montiranje u minibusevima sa vožnjom unatrag  :Rolling Eyes:   - čitam iz uputa)
e sad što se tiće imena opel duo isofix ne znam što bi rekla. na roemervim stranicama ( www.britax-roemer.de ) sam našla da imaju samo 'romer duo plus' isofix sjedalicu.
ja vjerujem da opel prodaje zapravo tu istu sjedalicu i moguće je da je cijena dogovarana sa 'opelom' što je moguće da su im interesantniji od TL-a te možda zbog toga imaju bolje uvjette.
neka u servisu pokažu sjedalicu i originalne upute. siggurna sam da negdje na leđima sjedalice i u uputama stoji pravo ime. ak je ta ista, super.
inače zanmo da se u auto salonima prodaju isofix sjedalice i to romerove.

----------


## Inesica

http://www.britax-roemer.de/daten/en...og_2006_18.pdf
tu sam naišla na tri slikice gdje se može u autu nalaziti kuka

----------


## robert34

http://www.britax-roemer.de/frames.php?sprache=en

dakle na ovoj stranici pod rubrikom "Current list of approved Cars" se moze vidjeti tablica auta koji imaju top tether a koji ne, znaci lijepo se vidi da nijedan opel nema top tether nosac.

Sto se tice sjedalica u servisu to je ziva smijurija jer ih uopce nemaju na skladistu nego ih trebas naruciti (naravno i kupiti nakon toga), znaci ne mozes nista isprobati prije kupnje. Takoder nasi serviseri nisu upuceni u neke tajne servisiranja auta a kamoli o nekom znanju o sjedalicama (tu su totalna nula)

----------


## Inesica

znači opel nema nikakvu 'kukicu'.
ako stee još uvijek za isofix onda vam 'ostaje' maxi cosi.
koji god izbor bio ako imalo sumnjate u montažu dođite nam na jedan od slijedećih pregleda autosjedalica. biti će obavijest na portalu  :Wink:

----------


## robert34

Jesu li isofix sjedalice puno sigurnije od ovih koje se kopcaju pojasom?
Imamo sada sjedalicu koja se kopca pojasom i mislim da je dobro namontirana jer je totalno "cvrsta" tj. kao da je zavarena za sjedalo, znaci ne mice se nimalo ni lijevo ni desno a niti naprijed-nazad.
Najvise bih uzeo isofix radi jednostavnije montaze ali me zanima isplati li se dati puno vise novaca samo radi toga, jer sjedalicu ne vadim precesto, tocnije jednom mjesecno otprilike. Kolika je razlika u cijeni npr. izmedu maxi cosi sa isofixom i bez isofixa, kao i romer sjedalica sa isofixom odnosno bez isofixa. Iz Kutine smo i ovdje nema ni jedne trgovine sa sjedalicama za djecu, tocnije ima u nekim baby shopovima ali imaju sjedalice koje kostaju cca 300 kn i mislim da te sjedalice ne vrijede ni te novce jer koliko vidim po nekim testovima ocjenjene su sa ocjenom 1 za sigurnost.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Svaka autosjedalica mora imati oznaku važeće regulacije Ekonomske komisije Ujedinjenih naroda za Europu (*UN ECE R44.03 ili R44.04*) kojom je uspostavljen minimalni standard dječjih autosjedalica.


ove brojke su ti bitne: pogledaj na tim sjedalicama koje se kod vas nude imaju li ove ateste. ako nemaju, nipošto nemoj kupovati.
što se tiče isofixa, tu ti ne znam odgovoriti.

----------


## robert34

Imaju certifikat ECE R44.03, ali mi to ne znaci nista kada su po ADAC-ovim testovima za sigurnost dobili ocjenu 1

----------


## casper

Morat ćeš sam ocijeniti dali bi sjedalicu s isofix ili klasičnim montiranjem.
Kod isofixa definitivno nema greške kod monitranja. Možeš je staviti u auto koji ima isofix ali i klasični način montaže.

Klasični se s vremenom otpušta i treba ju svako toliko zatezati.

----------


## robert34

Ma definitivno uzimamo isofix,a prema svemu sudeci najvjerovatnije maxi cosi

----------


## puntica

da se prištekam ovdje sa svojim pitanjem.

kupujem sjedalicu grupe 1. htjela bih s isofixom ali koliko god da tražila nema šanse da nađem treće sidrište (kod nas u prtljažniku). našla sam da se romer duo plus isofix u moj auto (seat cordoba) montira bez top tethera, što pretpostavljam znači da misterioznog sidrišta nema :/  Mogla sam tražit do penzije ne bih našla... :Laughing:  

moje pitanje: jel onda bolje uzeti sjedalicu s 'nogom'?
(ta treća točka služi za sprječavanje prevrtanja unaprijed, ako se ne varam?) Dal ta noga smeta?

autosjedaličariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii upomoooooooooć   :Grin:  

HVALA   :Love:

----------


## kahna

Ja ti samo mogu reći da noga ne smeta   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Ja ti samo mogu reći da noga ne smeta


hvala ti, baš si brza   :Kiss:

----------


## Anemona

Mi imamo roemer AS s isofixom i "nogom" (ne znam kako se točno zove taj model, ima i ono podešavanje pojaseva po visini tako da vučeš dio naslona u zrak - a jesam objasnila   :Rolling Eyes:  )i prezadovoljni smo. Montira se vrlo brzo i jednostavno i ne miče se niti milimetar. Noga ne smeta za ništa, spuštaš ju između zadnjeg i prednjeg sjedala, a tu ionako ništa ne stavljam. Što se tiče "spuštanja u ležeči položaj" i to se radi vrlo jednostavno, mada imamo doma i rabljenu Maxi cosi i čini mi se da se ona da više nakositi. 
Jedino što mene muči kod te AS, a vjerojatno i kod drugih sličnih, što mi se čini da će ju moj bebač brzo prerasti po visini. Star je malo manje od 18 mjeseci, a glavica mu več sad par 1-2 cm viri iz sjedalice. Znam da će sad vjerojatno sporije rasti u visinu, ali mislim da nam tu nije još ostalo "jako puno cm" za manevriranje. Da li se varam??? 
Vaša iskustva?

----------


## spajalica

evo ja imam isofix sjedalicu sa nogom i sa TT. TT je obavezan. Kod Clia se nalazi iza zadnje klupe, a kod golfa se nalazi u pretljazniku kod vrata, sto je nezgodno jer se razvuce po cijelom prtaljazniku   :Rolling Eyes:  , a mrzim stavljati kolica kad nam je sjedalica ta u golfu. zbog toga samo kad je balerina prelazila na u vecu sjedalicu odlucili se na sistem s nogom. da ga bas ne zagradimo sa obje strane. noga nam ne smeta uopce, a sjedalica Safefix plus je puno robusnija i teza od ovve druge, a i polozaj za spavanje joj je puno bolji od duo plusa. tako da bi ja dala ipak glas za safefix, ako zeliteee romer sjedalicu.
*Anemona* BC ima 3 godine i 3 mjeseca i ja jos ne vidim kad ce prerasti ovu sjedalicu. ima 11 kg a po visini jos bez frke stane.
*puntica* ako si u ZGB, mozemo se dogovoriti da vidis obje sjedalice u autu, pa mozda da procijenis, jer cordoba je slicna golfu, ili ja opet krivo mislim  :/

----------


## Anemona

*spajalica*, e baš tu Safefix imamo i mi. Kao što i rekoh bebač će uskoro 18 mjeseci, ima oko 12 kg (kilaža mi nije problem do 18 će nama trebati još dugo), ali visina ne znam. Koliko je tvoje dijete visoko?

----------


## Anemona

E da, *spajalice*, do kud joj dođe glava u AS s obzirom na visinu?   :Kiss:

----------


## spajalica

pa iskreno ovako kad razmislim Bartol kad sjedne u nju (a on ima 3 godine i 3 mjeseca) glava mu malo viri van. a ona (17 mjeseci) jednostavno uroni u nju glava joj je definitivno ispod ruba. a visinu ne znam   :Embarassed:  . mozda su moji malo sitniji

----------


## lu_sun

mi smo uzeli Römer Safefix Plus s nogom http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....&id=9&navid=16, imamo Renault Laguna Grandtour i noga nam uopce ne smeta, a sa sjedalicom smo prezadovoljni. putovali smo s njom iz Tuzle za Njemacku prije desetak dana, Leonu je bilo udobno, naspavao se u njoj. Ja sam veliki _fan_ Römera, uvijek bih ih preporucila obzirom na sve ocjene koje su dobili. puno pozdrava  :Smile:

----------

